# Irrigation leaking and not working correctly



## Droma21 (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a sprinkler system and made some fixes to get back to normal for spring time. So far, we've fixed the back flow preventer - used the repair kit to fixed parts. Then, we replaced the solenoids and the diaphragms at the control box. Tightening them and wired them up. Fixed a leak we had from a previous bust. The system should be running as we had a deep freeze here a few weeks ago.

Now, when I turn the system ON - I get some leakage at the backflow and the control box area fills up with water - I checked all the bleeders were closed. Any idea why water is pouring out of there. When we wired the solenoids - we didn't check anything but just wired them up. Also, our sprinkler immediately starts but the pressure is pretty low. We've tried turning on other zones that the front ones are the only ones going on. Any ideas of what might be going on. Much appreciated.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

I would check the backflow for sediment/rocks around any gaskets or at the one way valve. I had some very tiny rocks in my line and caused my backflow to not close properly and water would come screaming out.

If you have a leak at a valve then I would be doing the same thing there. it's probably a bad connection or broken pipe if you see water filling the valve box.

Do you have a master control valve? Turn that on and make sure you don't have a bad valve on one of your zones. Then, with the MCV on, go through each zone and see which has pressure and which doesn't. Inspect any valves for zones that aren't pressurizing.


----------

